
Windows 8, the post-PC world, and Linux: Microsoft will prevail - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/10/windows-8-the-post-pc-world-and-linux-microsoft-will-prevail/
======
s_henry_paulson
Online: Windows 8 is different! Everyone panic.

(Anecdotal) Reality: Everyone that uses Windows 8 manages to get past the
interface changes within the first day of use.

